# Awesome weather today. Where did everyone ride to?



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Well into the 50's today. Left the booties and thermal tights home and rode up to Rockland Lake and did some hill climbs by Clausland and Tweed. Where did everyone else go?


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I did all of the dirt roads in Bedminster, but I did wear my booties & tights.

2014-11-23 Bedminster Backroads - Tewksbury Township, NJ


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Here it is in the 50s, so I am waiting for it to warm up a little.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

This time of year. Mid 50's feels like Summer.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

deleted


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I drove to Palisades Park where I parked at the first boat dock. It was a great day and I was gearing up to do a few runs through the park and maybe up north. I got to the Alpine boat dock and my right Keo pedal disintegrated (shell cracked came off spindle). So, I rode back to my car one legged and demoralized (bare greased spindles are awfully slippery). That pedal was giving me trouble for months, probably early manifestations of whatever went wrong. 

Today, with temps in the 60's I'm going to do an evening ride around town. It's all I have time for. I just snagged a new Cygolite 800 light which I want to try out. New pedals coming in Friday, until then I'm riding one loaner pedal.


----------



## RL7836 (Jun 17, 2014)

AlanE said:


> I did all of the dirt roads in Bedminster, but I did wear my booties & tights.


Wow - epic ride. Couple of questions/comments:
- around mile 5, you show a detour around the bridge that is being replaced. About a month ago, that bridge was walkable (but not officially open) - is it open now? 
- Is that detour truly available (truly available defined as - not likely to get shot)? When I investigated it earlier this summer, there were barricades across the road stating they were private (or something to that nature).
- what tires were you riding? I've been planning to do some of those roads with my mountain bike (particularly the ones miles 28-36 -- the estates there look like something out of the old Dallas TV show) - lots of very loose/large gravel iirc


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

The bridge around mile 5 has reopened. For some reason, Ridewithgps still shows it as out, so they rerouted my path. Yeah, that detour is not publicly accessible.

I rode my cross bike with cross tires (32F/35R). Was glad I did. The worst road was Cold Brook, around mile 2. Lots of fist-size rocks poking thru the surface of the road. Miles 28-36 weren't too rough, and that stretch is fairly flat. It did seem that more often than not the smoothest line was on the left side of the road, but I encountered virtually no traffic, so no big deal salmoning. 

Yes, the estates there are quite impressive. You get a good view of them this time of year with all the leaves off the trees. I like to see how the other half of the 1% lives.


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

I did my normal ride through Harriman. I wore my under armor heat gear top and sweat like a pig. uhhhggg.

Up Willow Groove
Cut through Lake Welch Parking lot to Lake Welch Parkway
down to Tiroati Trail 
up to Seven Lakes drive through Kanawauke Circle 
to Lake Welch Parkway to St Johns Road
back down Willow Groove.

Yesterday morning I went up 106 to route 17 for the first time. That is a beautiful ride. great scenery and rolling twisty hills.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

cnardone said:


> I did my normal ride through Harriman. I wore my under armor heat gear top and sweat like a pig. uhhhggg.
> 
> Up Willow Groove
> Cut through Lake Welch Parking lot to Lake Welch Parkway
> ...


I love it over there. Last time form was October month end. Not sure I'll be back before the Spring.


----------

